# light requirements for emersed moss



## the_deeb (Oct 8, 2010)

I've got some riccia that's starting to establish on the brightest parts of my paludarium dripwall but I'm looking for some moss to give me coverage on the dimmer, shaded parts of the tank. I'm thinking of trying either christmas moss or peacock moss. What are the light requirements of these two species when grown emersed? Would either of them be suitable for the shadier areas?


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

Java and christmas moss dont take much when emersed. Obviously, the more light the more growth.


----------

